
The #kidtech movement: a zero-data architecture for children’s apps and sites - dylancollins
https://blog.superawesome.com/2018/12/13/the-kidtech-movement-a-zero-data-architecture-for-childrens-apps-and-sites/
======
rikkus
They are selling a platform for putting advertising in front of kids. Targeted
or not, they make money from kids asking parents for stuff they saw in adverts
in apps.

------
snek
i feel like this article is missing something. i guess the big thing was "you
can make a site where you don't track people individually"? but that doesn't
seem like a huge revelation.

